# Does your puppy get bored?



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww how can you go to work and leave him alone. The poor little guy! 

He might need a little brother or sister.

BTW... he is very, very cute.


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

I was considering getting him an adult dog to keep him company during the day! LOL 



vrocco1 said:


> Awwww how can you go to work and leave him alone. The poor little guy!
> 
> He might need a little brother or sister.
> 
> BTW... he is very, very cute.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Why stop at one? LOL I'm sure he will be fine. You might have to wait until next summer for a new puppy. He will sleep all day while you are gone. Leave a TV or the radio on for him. My doggies all love country music.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree 2 is better than 1.... Mine are never bored... Right Vern???????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your puppy has the most incredible eyes ever... what a beauty!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I agree 2 is better than 1.... Mine are never bored... Right Vern???????


No body gets bored around here.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a similar situation with 4 1/2 month old Gus. As a teacher, I have summer off too and we haven't been apart for more than a few hours since we got him in June, until now. This week I have gotten up and taken him on a 30-40 min. walk in the morning and then my fiancee says he sleeps until she gets up at around 9. Of course he is having some separation anxiety, but tiring him out seems to help. She plays with him in spurts and then he can usually entertain himself for a while with his bully stick (which I recommend) or carrying around his squeaky toys.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Awww .... Caper is adorable! I think it is normal when you only have 1 dog to feel what you are feeling. I am fortunate that whenever I take on a new dog, there are several others for them to play with and learn from. I am not by any means suggesting you should take on another, but one thing I would suggest is giving bones. I buy these bones at the dog shows that are cow knee cap bones and the dogs LOVE them! They will chew on them for hours. Even the puppy that I had up until she was 8 weeks loved that bone. 

When you start back to work, if you can come home during the day like at lunch, it will help at first. Then wean yourself off of doing that when you feel it is the right time.


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Same deal here. I am a teacher as well. Chelsea is almost 6mths, but she will have to go in her crate while we are at work come September, since she still has a tendency to chew on whatever she lies next to. 

We started obedience training today. She did well. Hopefully classes will help her to be a better listener. I know it doesn't work for my students  but I think dogs are better listeners than high school students.


----------

